# Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?



## TimSchmidt (24. Januar 2013)

Hi, ich habe einige grundsätzliche Fragen zum Umgang mit einem Echolt:

Die Funktionsweise mit Schall und Zeitmessung habe ich verstanden. Was mir nicht klar ist ist folgendes:

Die Kanten, Berge und Töler die auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt werden, wo genau befinden die sich ? Unter dem Boot ? Vor dem Boot oder dahinter ?

Und in welchem Winkel wird das ganze dargestellt ? Verläuft die dargestellte Kante parallel zum Boot oder wie ?

Ein Beispiel (leider weiss ich nicht wie man ein bild hier einfügen kann ?

Stellt euch ein Echolotbild vor (auch wenn es unrealistisch ist) in Form eines V sonst nichts: fahre in dann mit dem boot von der einen "kante" des Vs durch den "graben" und dann wieder zur anderen "kante" ?? oder fahre ich quasi durch das "Tal" durch ??

wahrscheinlich macht es bei mir klick wenn ich die antwort bekomme, ich zermartere mir das hirn und komme einfach nicht drauf.

vielen dank für eure hilfe !!!


----------



## A-tom-2 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Hallo Tim,
ich habe selber keinen Fishfinder aber ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, das es sich um sog. Fächerecholote handelt. Sie tasten den Boden unter dem Boot also von einer Seite zur anderen ab. 
Damit fährst du bei einem sichtbaren "V" in der Anzeige durch das Tal durch.

Viele Grüße
Niels

Nachtrag: Einfache Geräte scheinen nur die Tiefe unter dem Boot zu messen (ein Strahl oder zwei koaxiale Strahlen mit unterschiedlicher Öffnung). Dieser Messwert läuft dann über den Bildschirm - d.h. jeder neue Wert kommt rechts dazu und auf der linken Seite verschwindet ein alter Messwert. In diesem Fall bedeutet ein sichtbares "V", das du quer über das Tal gefahren bist - oder an einer Kante gewendet und wieder zürückgefahren bist


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Vielleicht hilft Dir das, mit vielen Bildern und Video:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html


----------



## TimSchmidt (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

ok, also ich fahre dann quasi durch ein tal in dem o.g. beispiel: erst den einen berg runter und den anderen wieder rauf.
wo genau befindet sich das boot mit dem signalgeber ? in der mitte des bildschirms oder ganz links ?

befindet sich in der mitte des bildschirms das was genau unter dem boot ist und auf der linken bildschirmseite das was soeben quasi "überfahren" wurde ?


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Das Bild läuft von rechts nach links. Die rechte obere Bildschirmecke ist der Geber. Das, was links wegläuft ist der eben überfahrene Untergrund. Das Echolot strahlt kreisförmig / elipsenförmig ab. Es macht aber mehr Sinn, es sich als eine "Abtastlinie" vorzustellen, die senkrecht zur Fahrtrichtung steht. Das Bild befindet sich also immer hinter dem Boot bzw. wenn man steht direkt darunter.
Es wird also bei stehendem Boot immer ein "gleichmäßiger" Grund / Tiefe angezeigt.
Bei Fahrt: wird es flacher in Fahrtrichtung geht es hoch auf dem Bildschirm, wird es tiefer, geht es runter. Das, was du als "Kante" verstehst, ist eine reine Vorstellung von schnell abfallendem Unterwassergrund, der teilweise linienförmig sich unter Wasser abbildet. Das ist aber nur eine Definition von z.B. einer Uferkante. Diese fällt ja auch ab. Fährst du aber parallel zur Uferkante und das Gewässer ist z.B. eine "Badewanne" (= gleichmäßige Struktur) hast du stets die gleiche Tiefe auf dem Echolot. Fährst du auf das Ufer zu, wird es flacher und die Bodenanzeige im Echolot geht hoch ;-). Runter geht die Echolot anzeige, wenn du vom Ufer wegfährst.


----------



## TimSchmidt (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

vielen vielen dank, besonders fpr die letzte antwort, jetzt hab ich es verstanden #6#6


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Gern geschehen .


----------



## TimSchmidt (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

ich seh mich schon in schweden sitzen und verzweifeln, vor lauter echolot wahrscheinlich den biss verpasst und als Schneider heimgefahren...

Also kann man ungefähr sagen, das sobald rechts der grund stark abfällt oder steigt man sich ca. direkt pber der kante befindet ?

mir geht es ja nur drum das man eine zusätzliches hilfsmittel an einem unbekannten gewässer hat, die richtigen tipps hol ich mir von einheimischen, da die zeit für eigene, intensive erkundungen nicht ausreichen wird.

welches gerät (zum ausleihen natürlich) würdest du für ein max. 30m tiefen See empfehlen für einen blutigen echolot anfänger  ?


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Nimm dir erst mal ne Menge Zeit! Hast du keine Karte für dein Gebiet, dann fahr es in Rastern von 10 m ab und mach dir ein Bild über die Struktur des Gewässers. Während der Sondierungsfahrt kannst du ja bei Auftauchen von Futterfischwolken Wegpunkte setzen, damir du wieder zurückfindest. Ist dir dann das Relief bekannt, kannst du dir natürlich Hotspots aussuchen und diese noch einmal genauer befahren. Dann entscheidet man, ob man drüber driftet oder ob man ankert und welche Angelmethode zum Einsatz kommt. Das wichtigste wird sein Strukturen unter Wasser zu finden. Sonst kann es sein dass du stundenlang in fischleeren Gebieten rumfährst!


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Es reicht ein stinknormales echo das dir die tiefe und somit struktur anzeigt. Grosse fische und schwärme zeigt dir auch jedes gerät an.


----------



## allegoric (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

Also, wenn du blutiger Anfänger bist kann ich den letzten beiden Kommentaren nur zustimmen.

Wichtig ist: auf dem Echo nicht auf große Fischsicheln konzentrieren, sondern auf die eben genannten Strukturen. Angenommen ein See ist sonst wie eine Badewanne und hat irgendwo auf dem Areal eine merkliche Erhebung oder ein Stückchen voller Kraut. Dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sich eine große Zahl an Fischen genau dort aufhält und sonst nirgends. Ist zwar bisschen überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber so in etwa kann man sich das vorstellen. Wenn du dann mit dem Boot dadrüber rauscht, kann es sein, dass du dann die Struktur siehst, aber keine Fische (obwohl sie da waren)...dann hast se schlichtweg verscheucht . Die kommen aber wieder spätestens wenn du ein bisschen weiter weg ankerst oder dran vorbeischleppst und das Gebiet zielgerichtet beangelst. Das "Echolotlesen", was du von uns versuchst zu erfahren, kannst du nur lernen, wenn du es benutzt. Du wirst sehr schnell feststellen, dass es relativ einfach ist das "Hoch und Runter" des Bodens und die Unterwasserstruktur zu deuten. 
Was wesentlich schwerer ist, ist das Deuten von tatsächlichen Fischen und die Unterscheidung zu Pflanzen oder nicht. Wenn Futterfische unterwegs sind, dann bilden diese sich als "Wolken" ab auf deinem Echo. Diese erkennt man zumeist eindeutig, solche Strukturen gibt es sonst nicht unter Wasser.
Außerdem angel nicht nur nach Echolot, du hast ganz schnell, ganz viel Zeit damit verschwendet. Von den Fotos her aus Schweden, die man hier öfters erhaschen kann, kann man dort auch getrost ohne Echo angeln. Bei den natürlichen Fischanziehern wie überhängende Bäume und andere Uferunterständen. da muss man nur direkt reinwerfen oder halt 10 cm davor. da erhascht man mit Sicherheit immer seinen Fisch. Da ist ja nicht so viel verbaut wie bei uns bzw. nichts verbaut.

Zum Ausleihen: Nimm dir ein farbiges Echo beliebiger Hersteller z.B. Lowrance, Humminbird oder Garmin....die können alle das, was du erwartest zu sehen ;-). Und als Anfänger muss es sicher nicht das hyper super Gerät sein. Alle Echos haben einen Automatikmodus (Empfindlichkeit und Tiefenbereich / Sensibilität). Der reicht für alles aus, was du sehen willst. Bis 30 Meter ist meistens noch Flachwasser als "Tiefeneinstellung". Oder eben den gewünschten Bildschirmausschnitt auswählen. Ich konnte bisher mit meinem Lowrance in unseren Gewässern mit dem Automatikmodus gut leben. Feineinstellungen verbessern das Bild nur marginal. Das mag an anderen Gewässer anders sein, aber hier ist es so.
Viel Spaß und sag gib mal Rückmeldung, ob Fänge kamen oder nicht.


----------



## TimSchmidt (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

selbstverständlich mit rückmeldung.

mir geht es auch genau um das was beschrieben wurde, markante stellen finden (berge, kanten usw.). obn das ding dann sicheln oder fische anzeigt die dann doch keine sind is mir relativ egal, da verlass ich mich schon auf mein angerlischen geschick. werde garantiert nicht ständig auf das ding glotzen, da seh ich mir lieber die natur an 

will so ein teil nur als sicherheit mitnehmen, hab gesehen das kann man leihen auch aus deutschland fpr 6 € am tag, vielleicht finde ich auch was in schweden.
das wird eh ein ganz schönes chaos werden: mehr oder weniger das erste mal mit kunstködern, evtl ein versuch zu schleppen (danke youtube für die ideen). vorher wird natürlich geübt mit wobbler und co. am hausgewässer.
wobei es mir am liebste wäre wenn ich an einer bucht ankern kann und mit köfi und pose den hechten nachtstellen kann. aber wir werden sehen wie es in der praxis wird, theorie ist das eine.


----------



## Johann (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Für blöde: Wie funktioniert ein Echolot ? Interpretation der Darstellung?*

@ Tim!
Ich schicke Dir per eMail ne Karte vom See, ok?


----------

